# How to get texture in ocean waves



## hannah320

I've attached a close-up of an acrylic painting on canvas I saw on the internet of an abstract ocean swirl--and I would like to mimic that effect. You can see that there was some extra texture added to the canvas--perhaps salt or sand...but i can't figure out how to get that peeling, organic effect to the paint. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

